# Found some big crappie!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Headed out this morning to a big lake ive only been in once. Full of stumps so it was a great test for the new electronics. After about an hour i spotted a nice pile of underwater limbs that looked like it was stuffed with clumps of spanish moss! I knew what that was!! Backed off and anchored. Spent the next two hours getting bites on almost every toss with the 1/32 oz jig. Had two fish that were right at 16” and a total of 5 over 15”. Heavyweight was 1.78#. Caught well over 50 fish and only kept the biggest or the ones i gilled.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

So did you toss a jig at the nest. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> So did you toss a jig at the nest.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




Nope. Those jokers looked mean and were the size of small birds


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

That's some stud crappie there. Hope the weather doesn't mess your hole up.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice pigs Kevin. Sounds like your liking that Humminbird.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great report and great photos .I enjoyed both.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you breaking in the new sled right brother!!!!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

You're a BIG SISSY if'n you didn't throw a rock or lure at that nest.....


(Make sure to take a video for us too  )




...............


----------



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

*Crappie*

What lake - would love to take my daughter


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A fine trip there Kevin !


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome trip, by the way!


----------

